# Paver step/rim waterproof



## buymyemu (May 1, 2008)

Ok, about to build a paver patio. will need 3 steps from house. Step from house to a platform made of pavers, down 5 inches from patio door sill, down 6" to a step, then down 6" to the patio.

the steps will be retaining wall material filled with crushed and compacted limestone (23aa), then more retaining wall blocks, more fill, and another top layer of retainng wall block.

Question: since the blocks and the paver material will be up against the house, which includes the sill plate and the rim board, (currently these have a water and ice layer (as in roofing) and a vinly siding), how do I properly waterproof the rim board/house against the limestone and blocks?

Thanks
Frank


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

*is sloping itself won't solve the problem ?*

I suppose your stairs will tilt a little bit towards outside of your house rather than 100% level... so there shouldn't be water problem... should it... may be a picture can explain easier...


----------

